# Litterbox with wire floor



## BuddyRabbit7 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi everyone,
My holland lop bunny has been using this amazon jumbo litterbox for 3 weeks now:



However, I was told this would be bad for my rabbit’s feet. I think he likes to dig a lot so I originally got this to prevent digging. I use carefresh unscented paper litter.

Any suggestions? Throw away this litterbox and get one of those cat litterboxes?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 7, 2020)

I just use a sizable plastic storage tub with wood pellets (not shavings) topped with hay. I haven't had issues with digging but you'd have to try it with your bunny. They hay on top may prevent the digging.

I'm not a big fan of Carefresh because I found it got dragged about and made a mess. Nothing wrong with using it, but I found the pellets to be better at controlling odor (not to mention much cheaper).

Large litter boxes mean less frequent cleaning and more consistent potty habits. The one I use is about 16" x 23." Here's how I set up my litter box.





All that said, having a wire floor for an entire rabbit cage flooring isn't advised, but if it is just over the litter box, it is fine. The idea is that a rabbit shouldn't be only on a wire floor. But if the rest of the cage is solid flooring, then it is perfectly ok to have wire on just the litter box.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 8, 2020)

I have 4 rabbits and for two of my rabbits I am able to set up my litter boxes the way Blue eyes does in the post above. The other two rabbits dig in their litter boxes, and I have had to use scatterless pans like the one from Amazon. I do put some hay on top of the scatterless pans, making it softer for rabbit feet, and the wire keeps the litter in the pan.


----------



## hunnybunny254367819364 (Jan 10, 2020)

The other suggestions are great you could also add one of those cat litter boxes with a lid. That way if he does dig the only bedding that will come out will come through the door hole if that. I also use wood pellets and have never had digging issues.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 10, 2020)

Rather than using a box with a lid that can entrap those fumes, you could also try something like this...


----------



## hunnybunny254367819364 (Jan 10, 2020)

Nice suggestion but lids are safe. The only way fumes would build up would be in-absorbent bedding or not cleaning enough. And if it’s the latter then that’s a whole other issue in itself.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 11, 2020)

If you decide to go with a scatterless litter pan, you can easily make your own. You can buy a 4' x 2' egg crate styrene lighting panel from a hardware store like Menards or Home Depot for less than $15. Use a pliers to break off a piece that will cover the litter in the bottom of your litter pan. I was able to use one panel to cover the bottoms of 3 pans. You can search YouTube for instructions, "How to Make a Grate for a Rabbit Litter Box."


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 11, 2020)

hunnybunny254367819364 said:


> Nice suggestion but lids are safe. The only way fumes would build up would be in-absorbent bedding or not cleaning enough. And if it’s the latter then that’s a whole other issue in itself.



This may boil down to opinion, but regardless how absorbent a litter is, ammonia fumes will still rise. A lid will only serve to trap those fumes and bunny will be breathing in those fumes with their delicate lungs. A high-sided box will serve the same purpose without the risk of continually having to inhale those fumes -- especially for those buns that like to lounge in their litterbox. I would not consider lidded litter boxes to be "safe."


----------



## hunnybunny254367819364 (Jan 12, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> This may boil down to opinion, but regardless how absorbent a litter is, ammonia fumes will still rise. A lid will only serve to trap those fumes and bunny will be breathing in those fumes with their delicate lungs. A high-sided box will serve the same purpose without the risk of continually having to inhale those fumes -- especially for those buns that like to lounge in their litterbox. I would not consider lidded litter boxes to be "safe."


I understand what you’re saying but litter boxes shouldn’t be staying dirty for that long. I’ve never heard of a rabbit dying of these toxic fumes anyways unless by severe neglect and living in feces. Thank you for bringing this up but it is not right to make others fearful for their rabbit(s) lives over a very popular litter box choice.


----------



## Preitler (Jan 12, 2020)

BuddyRabbit7 said:


> However, I was told this would be bad for my rabbit’s feet.




No, that isn't a problem for your rabbits feet at all. Be sceptical about everything that is told about what is good or bad for rabbits, there's lots of just personal opinions around without any actual base.
Wire cages are widly used for breeding rabbits because wire floor has actually some advantages. Exemptions may be Rex rabbits due to their type of fur, or very large breeds. Note, that's about the whole cage, not just a toilet where he doesn't spend most of the day.

I use the setup BlueEyes pictured above, with wood stove pellets under hay.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 12, 2020)

I use a hooded litter box for my rabbit.

I took the plastic door off and it took him a few days to get used to jumping in and out of it, as he had never had a litter box. If he digs it stays inside the litter box and the only problem I have is him kicking one or two out when he hops out.
It was £12 BP which is about $15 US. It was in the cat section at my local pet store.

I set it up almost the same way the others do.
Open lid, put puppy pads down (not necessary), add two scoops of wood litter (not sure how much it actually is but it covers a little more than half of the base), add hay (I put it all over), change every four days.


----------



## vicki taylor (Jan 13, 2020)

My 2 rabbits share a large cat litter tray- news paper then paper pellets and Timothy hay on top- empty and clean daily and no smell- mine don’t dig but the sides should stop it coming out . I also have had he lidded type as extra that would stop digging being a problem.


BuddyRabbit7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My holland lop bunny has been using this amazon jumbo litterbox for 3 weeks now:
> View attachment 44648
> 
> ...


----------



## vicki taylor (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## vicki taylor (Jan 13, 2020)

vicki taylor said:


> View attachment 44697


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jan 13, 2020)

vicki taylor said:


> View attachment 44698


That litter box looks like my rabbits!


----------



## Flakes (Jan 13, 2020)

This is a good thread. I use a box for Dortmund, but he's a bit of a spaz and any movement in the room causes him to panic and kick his litter all over the place. A higher litter box wall or a hood is a great idea.


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 13, 2020)

Good thread going here, thought I'd join. In the many years I've owned rabbits, the best litter box that works for dwarf breeds is Petmate large / jumbo size litter box! Found on Amazon for around $10 USD. I've been using for years, and never had an issue with a rabbit consuming the material, or have anything happen regarding this box. Easy to clean too. I fill it with a layer of care fresh litter and then a generous handful of Timothy Hay on one side. One thing I recently learned and thought I'd share is that rabbits pick out and only eat unsoiled hay, so no need to worry about a rabbit eating dirty hay.
Going back to your original question - my opinion is that wire may be all right, but should be avoided. Dwarf breeds such as Holland lops have thicker feet fur so wire is considered safe. Even though I own Hollands, I try to avoid that it all cost for the known side effects such as sore hocks. One of my rabbits is a digger, and I do not have much problem with this litter box because it is high sided. Would also like to note... Please avoid the corner litter boxes! They are not as comfy or good for rabbits as a square cat boxes. I hope this was helpful, and good luck finding a new box!

You do not have to throw away this box unless extremely used, you can always donate to a local rabbit shelter or find another use for it. I really like the box that Vicki Taylor shared a picture of. I have not used the exact one, but the sides are perfect for dwarf rabbits - especially hormonal bucks who spray pee haha. Like I said above, the Petmate litter box that I recommend has tall sides that keep all of the pee in the box, yet still low enough for them to easily hop in. Please give it a try, I promise you will not regret it!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 13, 2020)

hunnybunny254367819364 said:


> Thank you for bringing this up but it is not right to make others fearful for their rabbit(s) lives over a very popular litter box choice.



I don't believe I said anything to "make others fearful for their rabbit(s) lives." I pointed out what I believe to be a valid concern. Even one day's worth of urine will emit fumes that can't easily escape a lidded box. Other forums have shared the same concern. 

My point was that a high-sided (no-lid) box can serve the same purpose. 

People can make their own choice as to whether or not they consider a lidded box to be a risk. Hiding that potential risk is what would not be right.


----------



## zuppa (Jan 14, 2020)

BuddyRabbit7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My holland lop bunny has been using this amazon jumbo litterbox for 3 weeks now:
> View attachment 44648
> 
> ...


Hi, many commercial breeders use fully wired floor and say it's all good but I don't think so if you have to stay on wire 24/7 and there's no other option, but if you only have it on your litterbox and your rabbit's only go there when uses toilet that should be fine. I have a similar one in my avatar think it's a bit smaller than yours, my rabbits love it, I tried it for different rabbits as their main toilet or as an extra spot, Smokey in my avatar has a large high border box with wood pellets on one side and this smaller corner toilet because she used that corner as well so i just putted an extra spot for her. My other girl Harley uses it as her main toilet and she also has big toilet with wood pellets and she just pulls some hay on them and uses as her bed, she doesn't pee there at all, all goes into this yellow box. You can also offer both boxes to your rabbit and see what they likes, or use both like I do. I also put some wood pellets inside so there's no smell at all, they usually use only corner and pellets are only wet in that spot so I just put some in the corner and change when needed, I am planning on getting more they're really handy. Well depending on your rabbit.
Remember when Smokey learned to use it it was in her play area, she did once I said oh Smokey you used your new toilet very good girl! I gave her a pellet for that and she was so excited she went back and peed in there again and looked at me, I said again oh Smokey you're so good you used your toilet again very good girl my beautiful, I gave her a pellet again and she did again and she looked so happy was running there again and back to me again, looked like a happy spaniel )
Harley and Arnie like sleeping on it too, I don't worry about it because they have a choice, but also if your rabbit is very overweight and jumps a lot on it they can develop sore hocks, but it can happen on hard floor too.

My girls like laying in their big litterboxes too but interestingly my boys never lay where they pee, especially Fred. He's very pedantic he only goes into one corner of his litterbox just one spot, I had a corner box without grate for him previously and it was great too, I just needed it for training for the babies later so he now has big toilet but he doesn't really need it. I've just ordered a few corner toilets for my boys I place them into two corners so they have more room for binkies and they use corners. Boys are different, my boys don't dig and I don't even use any grid. I'll take a pic later


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 14, 2020)

My bun's wire-base cage is mostly covered with flooring cardboard and only his loo area is left exposed. This is the only safe way we can set up his living, but he's messy enough even without open litter box.
And it works fine for all our family. So it is not bad at all.


----------



## zuppa (Jan 14, 2020)

vicki taylor said:


> View attachment 44698


I have a couple of these too but I removed that top part sides are high enough for them. With lower sides my girls would often pee outside the boxes.
I also have one sifter box and it is quite good too, saves me one midweek cleaning and some wood pellets. Only it's a bit too expensive for me as I have too many rabbits.
This one, I removed that top part as well it's high enough
https://www.amazon.co.uk/4-Pets-Sco...ocphy=1007850&hvtargid=pla-564909958276&psc=1
It's not designed for wood pellets so they stuck in that yellow part but it's okay


----------



## Jacaroe (Jan 14, 2020)

We used to use one of those corner litter boxes, as that's what they used where I bought him. Cinnabun soon grew too big for it (bless his heart, he kept trying to squat in that thing), so I got him a bigger box and used both for a good while. Eventually I got tired of cleaning two litter pans, so I got rid of the corner box. It also helped that every time he did laps around his house, he would knock the grate off the box and throw litter everywhere.  

It was a process discovering which box would work for everybunny/one but I eventually got the highest walled cat litter box I could find. Any shorter and the little jerk will hang his butt off the side and pee on the floor, so I'm guessing he wanted the high walls too. This is what we ended up with.







We use Yesterday's News, or a generic, which locks in the litter smell better than any litter I've ever used (I got that tip here a good while ago. One of the best bunny tips ever. That litter is amazing.). My cats use the compressed wood pellets, and I tried using them for the bun, but we all like the compressed paper pellets better. I put a light dusting of hay on top when I change it (usually the hay that spills over onto the floor), and he adds his own as the week progresses. He does find one little corner of the box to poop in, everything else is absorbed rather quickly.


----------



## Gelly (Jan 14, 2020)

My mini rex has sore hocks and I’ve tried everything on this earth to fix them but they’re determined to stay. His litter is an ikea bin with a wire bag dispenser I use as a hay rack. For bedding, I just use a puppy pee pad and change it out morning and night. I feel bad that he has to sit in his business as the box isn’t huge so I’m always open to new options. It’s a shame I can’t try. the egg crate idea.


----------



## Jacaroe (Jan 15, 2020)

Gelly said:


> I feel bad that he has to sit in his business as the box isn’t huge so I’m always open to new options. It’s a shame I can’t try. the egg crate idea.View attachment 44704



HAH! I would not feel bad at ALL! For everything I've tried, and everything I've heard/read, they LOVE sitting in their "business" as much as I love snuggling on the couch!  It's just one of those little rabbit quirks, they have no problem at all making a home - or a bed - of their litter boxes.


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 15, 2020)

My bun gave me a heart attack just the other day- he had been hopping around and doing his business, the time when i looked at him flopping in his cage my heart stopped- his back paws and butt were all dyed blood-red and i was really lost on where that might´ve come from. we checked him with dad and found no injury whatsoever. Turns out that big fat tax-like rabbit had dug and businessed in a red-covered pillow ( that's his digging-box replacement for now) which had, unknown to us, given him red socks and panties. That really gave us a scare.

Keeps reminding me time and again what weird, miscchevious creatures are rabbits...


----------

